# NFS GUI? (in KDE) [solved]

## haukew

Hi!

I am using a NFS-Network at home. When i want to share folders, i do it by writing an entry in the /etc/exports on the host computer and then mounting it via Terminal on the client.

Is there a GUI for making this more obvious (especially for my girlfriend, who also wants to use the network when i'm not at home  :Wink: )? Something like 

right click on the to-be-shared-folder -> share via nfs -> enter root password vie kdesu -> select ro or rw, maybe some other options -> ok"

then on the client pc 

"search network (maybe in kcontrol?)-> the nfs-share is found -> double click -> it is mounted to some temp-dir and i can copy what i want to where i want it."

I have been googling around but i haven't found anything...

Thanks in advance, hauke

----------

## Paczesiowa

emerge kdenetwork-filesharing

----------

## haukew

great, that's exactly what i've been looking for  :Smile: 

thank you

----------

## mattst88

Note that a couple of years ago the NFS code was removed from kdenetwork-filesharing, so any readers thinking they've found a solution by reading this thread will be sorely mistaken. See https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=473900 for details.

----------

